# Navy Corpman or Hospital Corpman?



## Nick647

Any Navy Corpman or Hospital Corpman here?  I just read on the Naval Reserve site that they offer your EMT Basic certification?  Also, the Boston Fire Department will take veterans (which is one reason I would like to join MAYBE) but the state website says that if you are a reservist, you must have been called to active duty for atleast 90 days.  What are the likes of Hospital or Navy Corpman being called to active duty? The way I look at it, I could maybe kill two birds with one stone.  We will see.  But if theres anyone here that have worked in those fields or has any advice, that would be great.


----------



## Nick647

And do me a favor and move this. My bad.  I think it should be in the Military section if I do remember correctly.  Thanks.


----------



## DT4EMS

My daughter is a Navy Corpsman. She loves it. I don’t know if I would limit myself to thinking “only” EMT-B if your are looking at the medical field and the Navy.

My daughter wants nuclear medicine and has been put through tons of classes already in her short two years in. I say if you are thinking about it, talk with a recruiter for sure. It has been awesome for my daughter.


----------



## Akulahawk

A good friend of mine is a Navy Corpsman and is a Reservist. He absolutely loves the work. He deployed a couple years ago to Iraq, where he frequently went on patrol with the Marines. As a medical provider, he's quite good at dealing with trauma. When he finally separates from the Navy, he will be eligible to be licensed as an LVN. Depending upon his exact coursework and education, he also may be eligible or become eligible to take the NCLEX and be licensed as an RN. He is almost eligible to wear the FMF device. 

Independent Duty Corpsmen have a very wide scope of practice and function much like a PA or NP does, and I believe that you'd have to be a Corpsman first before being able to be selected for the Independent Duty Corpsman School. 

Navy Corpsmen do a LOT of different duties. Look into it and see if what they can offer you. The HM's training can go WAY beyond what any EMT can do. If you go that route, don't limit yourself. If you're educated appropriately, you could be eligible for RN licensure, and you may be able to challenge the Paramedic's License once you have your RN license. Just something to think about...

No, I'm not a Corpsman... I was just raised Navy, and like I said, my good friend is a Corpsman.


----------



## HNcorpsman

hello, I am a Hospital Corpsman in the US Navy, I am currently a FMF corpsman which means that I am serving with the US Marine Corps as a field medic. I am also NREMT-B... Currently I am in Afghanistan with a small team (3) of marines... As a reservists I believe that you must be FMF which means that you will probably deploy to Iraq or Afghanistan during you time in the reserves, not a guarantee but a probability... I dont really know to much though I am active duty...

HM3 Reinhart


----------



## Nick647

HNcorpsman said:


> hello, I am a Hospital Corpsman in the US Navy, I am currently a FMF corpsman which means that I am serving with the US Marine Corps as a field medic. I am also NREMT-B... Currently I am in Afghanistan with a small team (3) of marines... As a reservists I believe that you must be FMF which means that you will probably deploy to Iraq or Afghanistan during you time in the reserves, not a guarantee but a probability... I dont really know to much though I am active duty...
> 
> HM3 Reinhart



Hey there! Thank you for what you do!  In the mean time though, if I do go Corpman, does that mean if I do get deployed, I will always have to be with Marines on patrol and what not?  Or are there other possibilities of doing other kinds of work, just curious.  Thats  all.  Thanks.


----------



## Akulahawk

HNcorpsman said:


> hello, I am a Hospital Corpsman in the US Navy, I am currently a FMF corpsman which means that I am serving with the US Marine Corps as a field medic. I am also NREMT-B... Currently I am in Afghanistan with a small team (3) of marines... As a reservists I believe that you must be FMF which means that you will probably deploy to Iraq or Afghanistan during you time in the reserves, not a guarantee but a probability... I dont really know to much though I am active duty...
> 
> HM3 Reinhart


That friend of mine, he deployed to Iraq... He's been back for a little bit, but he should be eligible to wear the FMF device shortly. IIRC the reserves meet the same training requirements, but there's some difference in the amount of time spent earning the FMF between Active and Reserve. 

Another friend of mine is/was an AF Reserve medic with the 129th Air Rescue Wing out of Moffett. He was NREMT-B certified. He also wanted to learn to be a door gunner too...


----------



## HNcorpsman

if you get deployed as a reservist corpsman you will probably go on patrols and convoys with the marine corps, you could also be in a aid station your entire deployment, there is really no way to know until you get your orders and figure out what unit you will go to, and what your job is going to be... line corpsman, treatment corpsman, ect... if i were you i would look into maybe the air force, or army instead, you might deploy but you may have a better chance of not going on patrols and convoys....


----------



## BillyMan

HN here up at Naval Hospital Bremerton


----------



## Nick647

HNcorpsman said:


> if you get deployed as a reservist corpsman you will probably go on patrols and convoys with the marine corps, you could also be in a aid station your entire deployment, there is really no way to know until you get your orders and figure out what unit you will go to, and what your job is going to be... line corpsman, treatment corpsman, ect... if i were you i would look into maybe the air force, or army instead, you might deploy but you may have a better chance of not going on patrols and convoys....



Yeah, I think I am more interested in the AF actually.  They got some good medical fields.  I think thats the branch for me really.  They also got some good medical fields.  I really want to be a Boston Fire Fighter and the only way to get on is to be a Veteran.  So it might actually happen.


----------



## Nick647

I still need to talk to a recruiter...havent been on this for awhile.  

Im gonna get my EMT-B after I graduate high school.  After working as that, I plan to go to paramedic school (so there is no way I really plan to just limit myself to a basic).   I am still thinking about the Navy reserves as a corpsman as well as the air force for some other jobs.  As somebody mentioned, you could basically do anything with Corpsman. it just depends what your orders are, what are the likes of after doing convoy work, winding up doing something else still as a Corpsman but working at another place?  Just curious.  I am really intrigued by this job actually.  Thanks.


----------



## TripsTer

Nick647 said:


> I really want to be a Boston Fire Fighter and the only way to get on is to be a Veteran.



http://www.cityofboston.gov/fire/employment/

Looks like you only need to take a CSE to get on. No military service needed.

I don't think any fire department would hire on soley based on former service with the military. But I believe by law they have to give you bonus points on your CSE if you have a DD214 though.


----------



## Nick647

TripsTer said:


> http://www.cityofboston.gov/fire/employment/
> 
> Looks like you only need to take a CSE to get on. No military service needed.
> 
> I don't think any fire department would hire on soley based on former service with the military. But I believe by law they have to give you bonus points on your CSE if you have a DD214 though.



Well yeah i know that.  I just hear its a more of a likely factor to get on if your a vet.  and I have other reasons of me wanting to join and wat not.  Just i hear the way things are run, that if you are a veteran and a resident, you shouldnt have a problem or if your in the military and you take it.


----------



## TripsTer

Just remember you have four years minimum in active duty if you join up, not to mention reserve time.

But hey, I have a buddy who was a corpsman and he is freakin' hardcore. He went to the Navy straight out of high school, served four alongside the marines in Afghanistan and then when he was done, came home and joined the department. He's one of the best paramedics that I know of. Pretty good fireman too


----------



## Nick647

thats pretty awesome.  Do you think it could be better goin in as Active Duty instead of Reserve and doing it full time and then just coming out?  I mean, if I do Reserve, the idea for me would be to go and do the military thing for whatever the requirement is and with my civilian time, work as an EMT-B.  I suppose that could work.  

Do you have any idea of what Navy Corpsman life is like?  I think I just wanna go for it and do it.  I need the adventure and I need to have a purpose in life.  My life commitment is to basically make a difference and thats what I would like to do.


----------



## EMSLaw

TripsTer said:


> http://www.cityofboston.gov/fire/employment/
> 
> Looks like you only need to take a CSE to get on. No military service needed.
> 
> I don't think any fire department would hire on soley based on former service with the military. But I believe by law they have to give you bonus points on your CSE if you have a DD214 though.



Of course, you could move to the great state of New Jersey, where Veteran's Preference for Civil Service means that vets go directly to the top of the list if they pass the exam, and are hired before non-vets, no matter their respective scores.


----------



## Nick647

EMSLaw said:


> Of course, you could move to the great state of New Jersey, where Veteran's Preference for Civil Service means that vets go directly to the top of the list if they pass the exam, and are hired before non-vets, no matter their respective scores.



Thats basically what Boston does.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Your guys states give more than the standard 5 veteran preference points for non disabled veterans?


----------



## EMSLaw

schulz said:


> Your guys states give more than the standard 5 veteran preference points for non disabled veterans?



Yup.  I believe disabled veterans go to the very top of the list, though.


----------



## TripsTer

Well I heard it depends on where you are assigned. If you're on a ship as a corpsman, you'll be tending to regular medical duties but if you're deployed in the field, that's an entirely different story. You'll be fighting alongside the marines who are usually out hunting the enemy compared to the army who mainly does security.

But corpsman are considered gods, and being called "Doc is a high form of respect.

If you're looking for purpose in your life, joining the military might just help you do that. But don't take my word for it. I also wanted to be a corpsman in high school but mi madre talked me out of it.



EMSLaw said:


> ...I believe disabled veterans go to the very top of the list, though...



I can believe they would give preference to veterans but not _disabled_ veterans...


----------



## Nick647

Yeah, my parents arent exactly pointing me in that direction.  I am weighing out my options.  The thing is that im almost done with my 12 years of required schooling and I can't say I directly want to jump at going to college.  I plan to apply to Umass and thats about it.  I am taking my EMT class at a Community College next fall and im going to go from there.  Theres a million reasons why I want to join the military and theres another why I do not want to.  Its a tough decision to make really.  Its either Air Force or Navy for me, really.  I think it would be honorable to work with Marines, though it'd be hella dangerous, the job I want my entire life to evolve around is also dangerous (firefighting and so can EMS) and so I mean, im willing to put it on the line to help others really.


----------



## TripsTer

I believe you can take classes while on active duty in the Navy, so even though you're on a ship, you can still be advancing towards your degree.

I believe Corpsman get their National Registry as a basic during their training, so if you decide to enlist, you may not even need to get your EMT. I'd verify that with your recruiter though. Feel free to jump in anytime sailors...


----------



## Nick647

Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## mississippimedic

I would advise you to go active duty navy.  You will most likely get a chance to see much of the world when you are sea duty.  The navy is like any other job in the world, some days are good, some will suck. As a young man I would not recommend you to go to the reserves, If you don't get a fmf slot, on your weekend drill you may only do physicals, give shots, and do paperwork. Then on your 2weeks summer drill, you may go to a cool location or you may stay at your unit and do admin stuff.  While you are young go active duty and see the world, also the active side will have more to offer.  When you decided to join do so in the fall, when the navy fiscal year starts.  You will have more options and schools available then.  I would plan it to get to MEPS on the first day of the fiscal year,  so most of the schhols are still open.


----------



## Afflixion

TripsTer said:


> Well I heard it depends on where you are assigned. If you're on a ship as a corpsman, you'll be tending to regular medical duties but if you're deployed in the field, that's an entirely different story. You'll be fighting alongside the marines who are usually out hunting the enemy compared to the army who mainly does security.
> 
> But corpsman are considered gods, and being called "Doc is a high form of respect.
> 
> If you're looking for purpose in your life, joining the military might just help you do that. But don't take my word for it. I also wanted to be a corpsman in high school but mi madre talked me out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I can believe they would give preference to veterans but not _disabled_ veterans...



Yup going out and doing cordon and searches or doing mounted combat patrols is just security...mmhmm If you haven't been there try not to put your foot in your mouth. Also being called "Doc" isnt so much an honor as a rite of passage, if anyone starts calling you "band-aid" your a crappy medic. Yes, you are right a medic / corpsman in a line unit you do get treated well, but you are a grunt until someone gets an owie. The medics who try to escape their normal soldiering duties usually end up getting treated very poorly.


----------



## mycrofft

*I have heard Marines treat medics specially.*

They'll protect you and include you even though you may not theoretically be as hardcore as they, but when it's "Medic Up!" your dues are going to be paid in full...or you devolve to sh&$bird, pogeybait, or worse.


----------

